# Luxury Hotels of International Chain Hotel Groups in Your City



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chengdu/China : 14


Waldorf Astoria Chengdu
The Ritz-Carlton, Chengdu
The St. Regis Chengdu
W Chengdu
Kempinski Hotel Chengdu
Shangri-La Chengdu
JW Marriott Hotel Chengdu
Grand Hyatt Chengdu
Sofitel Chengdu Taihe
InterContinental Sancha Lake
InterContinental Chengdu Global Center
_InterContinental Century City Chengdu_
Six Senses Qing Cheng Mountain
Fairmont Chengdu


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chicago/USA : 11


The Peninsula Chicago
Waldorf Astoria Chicago
The Ritz-Carlton, Chicago
Park Hyatt Chicago
The Langham Chicago
Four Seasons Chicago
JW Marriott Chicago
Sofitel Chicago Magnificent Mile
InterContinental Chicago Magnificent Mile
W Chicago - Lakeshore
Fairmont Chicago Millennium Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Cairo/Egypt : 12

The Nile Ritz-Carlton, Cairo
Four Seasons Hotel Cairo at Nile Plaza
Four Seasons Hotel Cairo at First Residence
The St. Regis Cairo
Conrad Cairo
Fairmont Nile City, Cairo
Royal Maxim Palace Kempinski Cairo
Kempinski Nile Hotel Cairo
Intercontinental Cairo Semiramis 
InterContinental Cairo Citystars
JW Marriott Hotel Cairo
Sofitel Cairo Nile El Gezirah


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Mexico City/ Mexico : 10

Four Seasons Hotel Mexico City
The Ritz-Carlton, Mexico City
The St. Regis Mexico City 
W Mexico City
Las Alcobas, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Mexico City 
JW Marriott Hotel Mexico City
JW Marriott Hotel Mexico City Santa Fe
Sofitel Mexico City Reforma
Intercontinental Presidente Santa Fe Mexico
InterContinental Presidente Mexico City


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Xi'an/China : 8

W Hotel Xi'an
The Ritz-Carlton, Xi'an
Angsana Lintong Hot Spring Hotel Xi'an
Sofitel People's Hotel Xi'an
Shangri-La Hotel, Xi'an
Intercontinental Xi'an Economic Development Hotel
Sofitel Legend Xian
Grand Hyatt Xi'an


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Nanjing/China : 8


Jumeirah Nanjing
Fairmont Nanjing
InterContinental Nanjing
Sofitel Nanjing Galaxy
Shangri-La Hotel Nanjing
The Grand Mansion, a Luxury Collection Hotel Nanjing
Kempinski Hotel Nanjing
The Ritz-Carlton, Nanjing


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tianjin/China: 7

Four Seasons Hotel Tianjin
The Ritz-Carlton, Tianjin
The St. Regis Tianjin
Conrad Tianjin
Shangri-La Hotel Tianjin
Banyan Tree Tianjin Riverside
InterContinental Tianjin Yujiapu Hotel & Residences


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Xiamen/China : 7


Waldorf Astoria Xiamen
InterContinental Xiamen
Kempinski Hotel Xiamen
Conrad Xiamen
Shangri-La Hotel Xiamen
Andaz Xiamen
Langham Place Xiamen


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Mumbai/India : 7

The St. Regis Mumbai
JW Marriott Mumbai Sahar
JW Marriott Mumbai Juhu
InterContinental Marine Drive Mumbai
Grand Hyatt Mumbai Hotel and Serviced Apartments
ITC Maratha Mumbai, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Mumbai
ITC Grand Central, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Mumbai


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Sydney/Australia : 6

Four Seasons Hotel Sydney 
Park Hyatt Sydney
Shangri-La Sydney
Sofitel Sydney Darling Harbour
InterContinental Sydney Double Bay
InterContinental Sydney


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Geneva/Switzerland : 5

Mandarin Oriental, Geneva
Four Seasons Hotel des Bergues Geneva
The Ritz-Carlton, Hotel de la Paix, Geneva
Hotel President Wilson, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Geneva 
InterContinental Geneve


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Suzhou/China : 7

Park Hyatt Suzhou
InterContinental Suzhou
Kempinski Hotel Suzhou
Shangri-La Hotel, Suzhou Yuanqu
W Suzhou
Shangri-La Hotel Suzhou
Fairmont Yangcheng Lake


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Toronto/Canada: 7

Four Seasons Hotel Toronto
The Ritz-Carlton, Toronto
The St. Regis Toronto
Park Hyatt Toronto
Fairmont Royal York 
Shangri-La Toronto
InterContinental Toronto Centre


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Vancouver/Canada : 7

Rosewood Hotel Georgia
Fairmont Hotel Vancouver
Fairmont Waterfront
Fairmont Vancouver Airport In-Terminal Hotel
Fairmont Pacific Rim
Shangri-La Vancouver
JW Marriott Parq Vancouver


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Rome/Italy: 6

Rome Cavalieri, A Waldorf Astoria Hotel
The St. Regis Rome
Palazzo Montemartini Rome, A Radisson Collection Hotel
Anantara Palazzo Naiadi Rome Hotel
InterContinental Rome Ambasciatori Palace
Sofitel Rome Villa Borghese


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Rio de Janeiro/Brazil : 4

Copacabana Palace, A Belmond Hotel, Rio de Janeiro
JW Marriott Hotel Rio de Janeiro
Grand Hyatt Rio De Janeiro
Fairmont Rio de Janeiro Copacabana


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Barcelona/Spain : 4


Mandarin Oriental, Barcelona
W Barcelona
Fairmont Barcelona Rey Juan Carlos
The Barcelona EDITION


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Berlin/Germany: 6


Waldorf Astoria Berlin
The Ritz-Carlton, Berlin
InterContinental Berlin
Hotel Adlon Kempinski Berlin
Grand Hyatt Berlin
SO/Berlin Das Stue


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Changsha/China : 5


The St Regis Changsha
Kempinski Hotel Changsha
InterContinental Changsha
Meixi Lake Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Changsha
Grand Hyatt Changsha


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Moscow/Russia: 5


The St. Regis Moscow Nikolskaya
Four Seasons Hotel Moscow
Hotel National, a Luxury Collection Hotel, Moscow
InterContinental Moscow Tverskaya
Hotel Baltschug Kempinski Moscow


----------

